# Heat Index,Cooled Down,Only 100 Now



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

So I have put up 2 more raised beds and spread more plastic on new garden greenhouse area.

At 11pm last night we planted 60 more plants'13 okra and 10 tomatoe in beds.The rest in cells.The heat has put us on the night shift,still humid and hot but doable.

Have to get old bed ready for greens,onions,and other fall crops.

Also turned 2 compost piles that are garden ready now. Mowing up grass and leaves for the new one.Love new mower with bag,it was hell raking up all the grass,leaves for compost.Now just pour it out of bag and mix.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> So I have put up 2 more raised beds and spread more plastic on new garden greenhouse area.
> 
> At 11pm last night we planted 60 more plants'13 okra and 10 tomatoe in beds.The rest in cells.The heat has put us on the night shift,still humid and hot but doable.
> 
> ...


Do you ever slow down?? good grief, you make me want to take ibuprofen! It's awesome that you can have another growing season....my onions are starting to die and fall........this is so sad.......longest winter I can ever remember ( at least much colder than spring!) and the shortest summer......signs of fall already coming.....


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I started another batch of the zucchini salsa today, that stuff is incredibly delicious! This will be my 2nd batch this week. Canned 7 pints of beef the other night and 3 of them didn't seal........not a clue why. Here's my question: I pressure cooked for 75 minutes and the ones that didn't seal...well, could I just water bath then with a new seal? or do they have to go back through the whole pressure cooker process? I couldn't find the answer online .......I called several friends and asked them but no one knew....someone on here will know.......I can count on that!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Do you ever slow down?? good grief, you make me want to take ibuprofen! It's awesome that you can have another growing season....my onions are starting to die and fall........this is so sad.......longest winter I can ever remember ( at least much colder than spring!) and the shortest summer......signs of fall already coming.....


 LOL,yes I slow down a lot now.I wok about 15 to 30 minutes,then stop,take a break and go at it again.
This last month though was terrible.Actually we did'nt have a spring,it went straight into a hot,humid very dry summer.It finally rained 'thank goodness'.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neldarez said:


> I started another batch of the zucchini salsa today, that stuff is incredibly delicious! This will be my 2nd batch this week. Canned 7 pints of beef the other night and 3 of them didn't seal........not a clue why. Here's my question: I pressure cooked for 75 minutes and the ones that didn't seal...well, could I just water bath then with a new seal? or do they have to go back through the whole pressure cooker process? I couldn't find the answer online .......I called several friends and asked them but no one knew....someone on here will know.......I can count on that!!


 Put up a thread and ask .I think you have to start over or freeze or eat it. But I'm new at this canning too,so I'm afraid to give advice.


----------

